# Non-Littman Scopes



## firecoins (Feb 9, 2008)

Has anyone used any non Littman scopes?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I use a MDF Sprague stethoscope and like it.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 9, 2008)

just the two dollar junkers on the rig.

own a littmann master classic and a master cardio. love em both


----------



## mdtaylor (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, Cardionics E-Scope


----------



## skyemt (Feb 10, 2008)

DRG....
excellent scope.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 10, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yeah, I use a MDF Sprague stethoscope and like it.



I'm not ALS, but I own a the "Blackout" MDF Sprague Rappaport Stethoscope.

I love it and it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 10, 2008)

I like my ADC 612. Compares favorably to the Littmanns at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 10, 2008)

DRG is awesome


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 10, 2008)

Unless someone can differentiate the difference between apical hollow systolic murmurs, crescendo murmurs and adventitious lung sounds there is really no reason to purchase a high dollar stethoscope. That is just to take a blood pressure. 

There are very in EMS that can differentiate auscultatory sounds and tones. 

R/r 911


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sense im an EMT-B I didnt spend like 500 bucks on a nice stethescope like some of my paramedic buds, I just bought a littman light wieght ($80). Its just what I needed, and I do recommend if you plan on useing the stethescope alot dont buy one with a college name on it, cause I did and it cost 20 bucks and it fell apart and just didnt work that well, plus it was real heavy. My new one is godly though =].

But yea I was talking to a paramedic in my VFD and he bought a 500 dollar stethescope, but of course he works 3 jobs (Paramedic Fire fighter, Norwich Paramedic, Bristol Paramedic).


----------



## firecoins (Feb 10, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> There are very in EMS that can differentiate auscultatory sounds and tones.
> 
> R/r 911



true enough. but I like having a loud scope.


----------



## bonedog (Feb 11, 2008)

Costco has the Littman Cardiologist for $165, worth a drive over the border with the exchange


----------



## firecoins (Feb 11, 2008)

bonedog said:


> Costco has the Littman Cardiologist for $165, worth a drive over the border with the exchange



costco sells stethescopes?  I guess you have to buy 10 of them.  B)


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2008)

firecoins said:


> costco sells stethescopes? I guess you have to buy 10 of them. B)


Do they come in the big plastic boxes so that you can't shoplift it?



Seriously. I use a DRG scope and an ADC knockoff of a Littman Cardiology. I like all my scopes... As was said, I like having a loud stethascope. I usually carry a Master Classic on the squad.. because it has a pretty nameplate .


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just bought a Littman Cardio III....can hear a mouse fart down the hallway! no really but ya know what  I mean


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 15, 2008)

Emtgirl21 said:


> Just bought a Littman Cardio III....can hear a mouse fart down the hallway! no really but ya know what  I mean




HAHAHAHA  

Sounds like you should clean out your stethescope, seems you have some rodent issues :huh:


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 15, 2008)

I currently buy the ADC 612's for our service. They have some superior qualities and they are reasonable for the budget. I have tired of buying the junk you cannot hear anything with but meets the state specs.

Canoeman


----------



## milhouse (Feb 15, 2008)

i noticed no one uses the prestige medical scope. i love that thing i originally spent 80 dollars on a littman well my kid plays with the litman now i only payed 15 or 20 dollars for the prestige. and its awesome i can take blood pressures with out a problem. i can hear lung sounds just fine and listen to the heart. 

so i recommend the prestige medical. oh and its a double tube scope.


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 16, 2008)

Emtgirl21 said:


> Just bought a Littman Cardio III....can hear a mouse fart down the hallway! no really but ya know what  I mean



I love my cardio III...and my classic II SE in the SAR pack...thats ALLL I will say on the matter. Otherwise just find a scope that works for you!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 20, 2008)

Bought 2 scopes.  

Got an ADC 601 model. I like it but have not had a chance to use it yet.  

I also got a $26 cardiology scope knock off from All Heart.  Very interesting!!! It isn't as flexible as a Littman but much louder than my Littman Select.  Ear pieces hurt my ear but not much. Its so cheap!!! If I lose or it should break, who cares!!!


----------



## Keith (Mar 2, 2008)

When I passed my basic, it was right before my birthday. My girlfriend (whome I love to death), went out and bought me a Littman Master Cardiology limited edition (the black on black). I treat that scope like a child, and I love it just as much. I'm not sure I would spend that much personally, but being that I already have it, its the greatest piece of equipment I own, totally in love with it, ha.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 2, 2008)

*Non Litman Scopes*

What is the most important part of a steth?? Is it the double tube, or the single tube with tube with two tubes inside, or perhaps the soft rubber ear pieces (it does help!!)?  No, the the single most important part would have to be the part between the ears!!

As Rid said, no point in listening if you don't know what you are listening for.  One would be able to say if there is something "wrong" only if you know what "right" sounds like...

Hence it is of great importance to auscultate the chest (and other regions) of every single patient you treat, in order to build your own database, otherwise it is best left to the specialists.

To get back to the question at hand, yes, i think we have all used a non Litman steth.  Litman is a quality product and is known world wide, but there are others too.  If you have the money to purchase one then do so, otherwise, the good old nurses steth, at the fraction of the price, would do.  Remember two important aspects: a steth is a personal piece of equipment (You would not want someone else to use it) and that expensive equipment often finds its way into someone elses kitbag...


----------



## bonedog (Mar 2, 2008)

I keep mine hanging on my neck, pretty hard to find it's way into someone's bag that way, also it is a form of PM as the tubing only ever gets a slight curve.

I did however for go using a cover. I found this caused mine to slip off when I had a safety vest on, causing great consternation until I was able to locate it in a ditch after the call....

Too bad as I have a couple of real cool cover's with flies and wildlife theme's, oh well better functional than cool.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 2, 2008)

bonedog said:


> I keep mine hanging on my neck,


 

In my area, a Steth around the neck is just leverage for someone to hang onto as they "rearrange your face....."

Anyway....I have been using the Master Cardiology for 2 years now.  Just bought an Ultrascope.....

Love it more than the MC....it will now be my primary scope with my Littman on hand as a back up!


----------



## bonedog (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been fortunate, or lucky, never had that problem, seen a couple of female medics grabbed by their long locks though. A problem quickly curred with proper pillow placement....


----------



## milhouse (Mar 2, 2008)

bonedog said:


> I have been fortunate, or lucky, never had that problem, seen a couple of female medics grabbed by their long locks though. A problem quickly curred with proper pillow placement....




omg thats funny "curred with proper pillow placement" nice lol. ABC's kinda get thrown out the window then lol........


----------



## fma08 (Mar 13, 2008)

yep, and i bought a Master Classic II, lovin it, but just personal opinion, use whatever works for you


----------



## firecoins (Mar 13, 2008)

fma08 said:


> yep, and i bought a Master Classic II, lovin it, but just personal opinion, use whatever works for you



My scope don't work for me but it works for the patient.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 10, 2008)

yes ii use a Valiant, II or III dont remember which 1 tho.


----------

